# Asthenospermia



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

I saw asthenospermia on my file lately re my DH. Can anyone please tell me in lay man's terms what it means and whether DH (42) and I (41) stand much possibility of a BFP using ICSI given this 'diagnosis'? We would dearly love to have a LO as neither of us is a parent.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Justone,

It just means reduced sperm motility and is probably the reaason they have recommended ICSI as they will pick out the best swimmers to use. My DH has this too and became a Dad thanks to ICSI at the age of 51. You can always speak to your consultant if you want a better explanation of your husband's results or some added reassurance.

Good luck!

Caroline xxx


----------



## pazienza (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

For slow sperms there is many ways to improve the sperm motility.
One of them: a good diet 
And: L-Carnitine, Acetyl-L-Carnitine.

You can also try: zinc, vitamin C and selenium.
There are at least two studies about the effects of vitamins/amino-acids on the sperm quality.

Go to: www.pubmed.org and type keywords like: sperm motility placebo and one of the vitamins/minerals/amino-acids.

/links


----------

